# EEEEEK!!! EYE POPPING OUT OF SOCKET?! DIEING RAT?!! HELP!!!!



## Catherine (Jul 28, 2008)

When Stella's eye popped out of the socket and she went blind, (now blind in both eyes) the veteranarian gave her a perscription which I was to be given a tube of a sanitary gule (for medical uses, silly! not the elmer's kind  ) to glue around the eye, and inside the socket, to glue the eye back in.  My Stella's deaf, and blind in both eyes, and right now she has terrible brain damage.  Im worried she won't surrvive!   Even when she is sleeping, she puffs up  . My mom says she's faking it because whenever I let her out of the cage, she jumps and prances like a curious little healthy furball. :? But, when we put her back in the cage, she squeals so loud it hurts my heart and stresses me out.  She squeaks wherever I touch her, no mater how light I do it when I try to put her back in the cage. :? But, when I attempt to take her out of the cage, she gets all excited and doesn't sqeak. Even when I touch her in the same places I did before when she sqealed, she doesn't squeal now. Trickster :roll: . The little devil :twisted: . You get what I mean? :? Can rats fake just to get certain things they want... if they can, please help me by telling me how I can figure out if she really is healthy or not?


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Faking Rat?*

Oh yes, they're smart little buggers. In general, I'm sure they have a small amount of "faking" ability. To the extent you've described, though, well... no. 

Explain anthropomorphism to your mother, when people put human characteristics on an animal. It's not a change in the animal, it's just a change in how the human percieves the animals' behavior. 

But, um... 
You GLUED your own rat's eye back in?! What?! Please tell me I misunderstood that, because, um, that can't be good. If the eye came out, why on earth did your vet not amputate it and then surgically close the wound? 

Yes, it sounds like there could be something seriously wrong wtih your rat, and possibly your vet.


----------



## Suzuks (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Faking Rat?*

What in the world happened to your rat? It's deaf, blind, and mentally retarded? 8O 

Oh, and I totally believe your rattie could be faking - my rats act like I'm murdering them every time I touch them when I'm trying to bathe them or cut their nails. They squeak like they're in mortal pain and flinch away - but as soon as I'm done they're fine. 

And I believe they're capable of being tricky like that - I swear - my boy Seamus knows as soon as I leave the room - even if it's only for 30 seconds and he'll manage to get into my closet and hidden. Then he won't answer me when I try to call him - any other time he'll answer - no problem. Once he's in the closet - he'll lie quiet for hours. 

I swear - ratties are so smart - they know. 8O


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Faking Rat?*



> But, um...
> You GLUED your own rat's eye back in?! What?! Please tell me I misunderstood that, because, um, that can't be good. If the eye came out, why on earth did your vet not amputate it and then surgically close the wound?


I think you must have meant something different because I had the exact same thoughts. If your vet actually let you glue an eye back onto your rat, then you need to switch vets asap, and possibly report your current one. My vet won't give ANY advice until they see a rat, and they certainly would not let me glue any part of my ratties back together. {{shivers}}


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Faking Rat?*

My guess would be she's blind and deaf and you're startling her.

But gluing an eye back in?? Eek.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Faking Rat?*

That has a serious risk for infection there. Bacteria can get back in, the dead eye could go necrotic and create an abscess. It cannot air so the bacteria would just fester and it's close to the brain!

I would switch vets. They really should of surgically removed the eye and surgically closed it shut.

The puffing when she is alone can be pain. Sometimes they are good at hiding it when they are out and about but show it when they are in the cage. Does she have a cagemate? Being blind could make her more nervous to be alone, thus causing lots of stress when put back.


----------



## Catherine (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Faking Rat?*

I really think the vet helped a lot though. :| She'll never get her sight back of corse, but her eye _looks_ good as new. I mean its back in her eye socket and she can close her eye again (which she couldn't do before because it had popped out of the socket. And its pure black (with a bit of white, but it was BULGING RED before we took her to the vet) so she is doing fine. I nursed her with pain medicine too so she was never in too much pain. She has limited/blury sight in one eye, and no sight in the other. She is _half deaf_ not completly deaf (you have to scream for her to hear you that's what I mean.) I'm having second thougt about the squeaking - maybe she has cancer in her stomach? That's my only guess besides faking. My family is having a hard time with money now so it will be hard to convince my parents to take my rat to the vet. Will promise to keep you guys updated.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Faking Rat?*

Your girl sounds like she could be ill. If her eye wasn't treated she could have a systemic infection 

A red eye could've been a bleed into the ocular bulb not an eye that was popping out. The pressure may have made it bulge.

How did you glue it back in anyways? I'm sorry but I cannot believe this one Catherine. :evil:


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: Faking Rat?*

Maybe it wasn't actually glue, but some kind of antibacterial cream? No idea on this one. I doubt if "eye gluing" was required, the vet would allow the owner to do it.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Faking Rat?*



BlueSkyy said:


> Maybe it wasn't actually glue, but some kind of antibacterial cream? No idea on this one. I doubt if "eye gluing" was required, the vet would allow the owner to do it.


Blueskyy this is Rattus N. Not just a new member. :lol:


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Faking Rat?*

TBH I can't believe the idea that it's actually POSSIBLE to "glue" an eye back into its socket... Is someone telling fibs :lol:
Hope she's okay though, I presume she only squeaks when you touch her because you startle her. It's happened to me a few times, where I'll pick up or touch an unsuspecting rat and she'll squeal and freak out a little from the shock. Oops.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Faking Rat?*

This sounds like bull. Glued the eye back in...? What...?


----------



## Catherine (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Faking Rat?*



BlueSkyy said:


> Maybe it wasn't actually glue, but some kind of antibacterial cream? No idea on this one. I doubt if "eye gluing" was required, the vet would allow the owner to do it.


That's _exactly_ what I mean. :roll: Will try to give better explanation next time. :wink:


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Faking Rat?*



Catherine said:


> BlueSkyy said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it wasn't actually glue, but some kind of antibacterial cream? No idea on this one. I doubt if "eye gluing" was required, the vet would allow the owner to do it.
> ...


But did you actually put the eye back in yourself??


----------



## Catherine (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Faking Rat?*



Stace87 said:


> Catherine said:
> 
> 
> > BlueSkyy said:
> ...


Well, my parents and I didn't feel comfortable leaving the rat at the vet for a week's worth of treatment because she would miss us.  So I was given an instruction sheet and yes, I did put the cream on and nurse her with liquid medicine with my father's help. (the cream is really sticky like glue. we would have to put two layers of coding of it over her eye every night and day for one week)


----------



## kalamazoo (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Faking Rat?*

Awh, poor baby. I feel for you. As much as I love my boys, I'd have a hard time gluing thier eyes back in.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: EEEEEK!!! EYE POPPING OUT OF SOCKET?! DIEING RAT?!! HELP*

She had an eye infection or she had bleeding in the ocular bulb which resolved on its own, the ointment was only for lubricating the eyeball.

change the title of your thread Catherine, the rat is fine, and it was from before...NOT happening now!! :x


----------



## Catherine (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: EEEEEK!!! EYE POPPING OUT OF SOCKET?! DIEING RAT?!! HELP*

shut up lilspaz68 

You don't even know what condition my poor baby _really_ is in.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: EEEEEK!!! EYE POPPING OUT OF SOCKET?! DIEING RAT?!! HELP*

Ahh but your post was not urgent at all before this...all of a sudden she's dying even though she's better now?

At least be consistent...


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: EEEEEK!!! EYE POPPING OUT OF SOCKET?! DIEING RAT?!! HELP*

I agree with Lilspaz, Catherine/Rattus. Please make sure that the title is appropriate for this thread .. you have clearly changed it from a non-emergency to an emergency when in fact there is none. 

I checked this thread thinking it was a huge emergency .. when in fact it wasn't at all. I'm sure other members have as well.

Also make sure you are respectful to members, please.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: EEEEEK!!! EYE POPPING OUT OF SOCKET?! DIEING RAT?!! HELP*

Catherine - I have a hard time believing youre story here. First you cant seem to get youre facts right - Second i do not believe a vet would allow this. Also as far as the sqeaking thing you are probably scareing her if she cant see or hear you approach! 

Oh and yes please change the title..


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

*Re: EEEEEK!!! EYE POPPING OUT OF SOCKET?! DIEING RAT?!! HELP*

I'm very confused by this, I know that when Milo is really hot and I stroke him he wines as if to say leave me alone, maybe its really hot where you are and she is bothered?
As for the rest of it-well in real life if your rats eyeball popped out they definitely would have amputated, so I dont know exactly what you are trying to explain happened, also if that was my pet and she was old, deaf, blind and scared of mostly everything I would most likely get it put down, especially if she sounds as bad as you say.


----------



## kalamazoo (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: EEEEEK!!! EYE POPPING OUT OF SOCKET?! DIEING RAT?!! HELP*

Wow. I mean, come ON. This thread is really ticking me off. I hadposted here in sympathy previously, but after you've changed the title when there was no such emergency I think that you are just milking us all for sympathy and attention.

I highly doubt a vet would send a patient home to glue her blind rat's eye in. It's just open to infection, dangling out of her head, if your story is true. Which I doubt.

Get your story straight and learn to tell the truth, rattusnorvegicus. You messed up with your other hokey account. I give you a week before a mob of pissed forumers storms you off of here.


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

*Re: EEEEEK!!! EYE POPPING OUT OF SOCKET?! DIEING RAT?!! HELP*

Wasnt rattus the person who said something about being a breeder for snake food?
Im confused lol


----------



## kalamazoo (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: EEEEEK!!! EYE POPPING OUT OF SOCKET?! DIEING RAT?!! HELP*



clarry said:


> Wasnt rattus the person who said something about being a breeder for snake food?
> Im confused lol


Type 'rattusnorvesgicus' into the forum search and you'll find her posts and any and all posts regarding her. rattusnorvegicus (the actual account) is suspended due to her behavior.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: EEEEEK!!! EYE POPPING OUT OF SOCKET?! DIEING RAT?!! HELP*

Ok guys, I think this thread has now outlived it's potential. Let's leave it here shall we before things really kick off. 

Locked


----------

